# Is it possible to build a sustainable business from furry art and projects?



## SammyPolargon (Feb 8, 2018)

I would appreciate your feedback, especially from those of you with experience: Is it possible to build a sustainable business out of furry art or other furry related projects? 

If yes, then could you recommend specific projects that are proven to have a large market and to be profitable? 

Regarding furry themed commissions and artwork, what themes would you recommend catering to? 

I'm trying to build a sustainable business from furry art and projects as I really enjoy being part of the furry fandom and would love to make it part of my career. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 9, 2018)

The answer is no.

No one in the fandom or community can create something that only caters to furries to provide for all their economic and personal needs vai income. Were talking about the salt and pepper of food, rent, medicine, healthcare, taxes, car care, family, retirement, emergency funds, repairs, vacation etc etc. No furry artist can do that catering to this community. Its a pipe dream.

No company outside in the art or 3d realm like the cloud giants Pixar want nothing to do with furries. Tell any place that's interviewing you your in the furry fandom and your not gonna get hired. Its sadly an art form not a real community. Your way better of taking your skills else where instead of catering to people who only like talking animals and porn with them. 

Only you and what people interact with you can answer what commissions you can offer. Sounds like you have never found yourself which is why these big wave questions throw me off guard as "Is this person serious?". You have a lot to learn about what the fandom is today, makes me feel like you only see it as the sugar plums in the 1970's rather then how much and vile rabid cocaine its changed all together.


----------



## Krikri (Feb 9, 2018)

I'd say it pretty much depends on your skills, what you are willing to draw and where you live. I know artists that are BIG, but they got in the game 8-10 years ago and built themselves up. Is it a good career path? Not really, you'll have a very one sided portfolio if you plan on later catering to other venues. Can it be a nice side gig? Depends where you live - I've managed to live off of commissions for the last 6 month when I made this my main income, BUT I'm not from the US and the prices here are lower. 
So, what I'm saying - making it into a sustainable income takes time (like with any freelancing), and I wouldn't recommend putting all the eggs in one basket - if you want to work in the art field you might like to built a more mainstream portfolio as well. Find a job that will provide at least the minimum like food and rent and start doing some commissions in the spare time to see if you can handle self management, working with clients and without inspiration in a set time frame.


----------



## Zulus (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm not sure how it is in US but I heard of a business called Playmystyle workshop in Taiwan that makes furry related products. They kinda produces comics, dakimakuras, and held conventions to sustain their company.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2018)

It's definitely possible; I know there are a number of creators currently in fandom for whom their work is their only or primary source of income. However, I wouldn't advise starting out with that as the aim. It's of course also a good idea to keep an eye out for non-fandom projects your skills may be suitable for; diversifying your income base means you'll be less sensitive to lulls in demand or whatnot.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 11, 2018)

yes, if you want to crush your soul, hopes, dreams and passion

speaking from experience


----------



## Monbai (Feb 12, 2018)

There’s an illustration artist named CocaDope who earns a living from making furry works. You can find him via Twitter or Tumblr and ask him about making business with furry art. He doesnt even do NSFW either!


----------



## TheArchiver (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes. Just draw porn and draw it well. You can make literally thousands in a week if you build up an audience. Take a look at Miles-DF. $900 per YCH *slot. *And idiots pay for it, but I can only respect his hustle.


----------

